# tattoo's and sunbed's?



## caiza

ive just had a couple of new tatz done will it be ok to use the sunbed still whilst using mellanotan 11 also?


----------



## genesis

keep them covered up if your goin on the beds better yet wait till they heal


----------



## romeo69

Best waiting before u go on a sunbed.


----------



## miami797

They should've told you when you got the ink that you have to wait to go in the sun with it uncovered.

When it's healed, put the strongest sunblock you can find on it.


----------



## caiza

cheer's fot the info lad's!!


----------



## Venetia

Ive got 5 now. The first one i was scared to use the sunbed or go in the sun. The second 2 the same. Then the last two, i though f**k it, im too impatient and just covered them while they were healing when going on the sunbed and they were fine. But i wont tell you to do that just incase they dont heal as well. Everyones different. Mine always heal within a week.


----------



## caiza

6 months fecking hell there only lil one on my neck nearly all scab gone now,Cant i just cover it up,If so what do you recomend for a cover,A plaster,Or some soft tissue taped down with some tape??

Its just ive received my mellanontan 11 again and want to start it!


----------



## chrisj22

Slightly off topic, but I'm planning to get one on my forearm with my son's name & date of birth (not a tacky looking one), but does it actually hurt like a bitch?

It'll only be a small one.


----------



## caiza

No mate you should be ok maybe good to eat something before sugary stuff,It will feel warm hot feeling,Where the one on my neck felt like i was being slashed with knife ,But take your mind off the pain think off something in your mind naked ladys on a brazil beach!!


----------



## caiza

Please someone answer my post above about my neck tat and nearky all scab has gone so should i be ok to go in sun or stand -up bed?


----------



## romeo69

Try a blob of vaseline or a none sticking dressing and some tape.


----------



## caiza

[email protected],Am getting ready for the beach mate don't want to arrive pure whit i like a lil tan,Who else like's tanning? I recomend the mellanotan 11 also good stuff imo from a good source!!


----------



## gentlegiant

UV light and Tat ink are'nt a good combo if you want your work to last a liftime as it fades big style.

If you're hell bent on getting a tan though just keep 'em moist as fook you should have got a bottle of aftercare skin spray from your tattooist or a pot of balm.


----------



## mikai

IF you go on the sunbed not only do you run the very high risk of skin cancer but you also will destory the pigment in the ink..!

Stay away from the sunbed till you have healed..! then make sure you put lots of sunblock on the area..!


----------



## shaka

I've been told to keep new ink work covered for about 6 weeks before exposure. But then lets say spanish locals get inked do they have the same saga????

As has been said getting it down is a bit sore but its a dull numbing pain after 5 minutes or so.

Also told from a top brittish tatooist the best thing for healing quickly is hemmariod cream!!!! best using self check out in tesco for that i find:rolleyes:


----------



## Robsta

caiza said:


> Please someone answer my post above about my neck tat and nearky all scab has gone so should i be ok to go in sun or stand -up bed?


mate, keep it out of the sun whilst it is new and fresh, just cover it up before going on the sunbed...simple


----------



## Robsta

mikai said:


> IF you go on the sunbed not only do you run the very high risk of skin cancer but you also will destory the pigment in the ink..!
> 
> Stay away from the sunbed till you have healed..! then make sure you put lots of sunblock on the area..!


why do you need to put sunblock on once it has healed mate, i never have and my tatts are bright as, when my tan's gone that is


----------

